# raha vs Brigton college



## abdullah85 (May 12, 2020)

hello guys , we are relocating to abu dhabi in the summer. we are trying to apply for schools from abroad . we dont have a lot of information about schools there , our daughter is 4 years old and we got couple of offers notably from raha international school and Brighton college. does anyone have their kids there ? what are the pros and cons of each ? thanks a million


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

abdullah85 said:


> hello guys , we are relocating to abu dhabi in the summer. we are trying to apply for schools from abroad . we dont have a lot of information about schools there , our daughter is 4 years old and we got couple of offers notably from raha international school and Brighton college. does anyone have their kids there ? what are the pros and cons of each ? thanks a million


Hi,
Did you try Cranleigh Abu Dhabi - it’s probably the best school in Abu Dhabi.
Loads of kids of CCAD parents go there!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And BSAK and BSAD .....


----------

